# Crown Point, IN - 2001 chevy 2500 with boss vplow and boss backdrag



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

2001 chevy silverado 2500hd 4x4

condition: good 
cylinders: 8 cylinders 
drive: 4wd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 118500 
paint color: white 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: pickup

I have a 2001 chevy 2500. It has a boss v plow with a boss back drag blade. There is a central hydraulic system on this truck. One pump under the hood does both plows. Truck works great and currently still using it for snow plowing. This truck only has 118k miles. It runs good with no issues. Tires are in good shape. Has some rust on the rockers. I bought it set up like it is and been using it for about 4 years now. I use it mostly for plowing and pulled a trailer once in awhile in the summer. I'm going to be done plowing so no real need to keep this truck.

Looking to get 13,000 for it

Call or text me 1219-7six5-seven seven 83


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you sure that back drag is a Boss also?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure that back drag is a Boss also?


It's a Carl Mast SwingWing.


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a Carl Mast SwingWing.


Hello,

Oops I believe you are right I will verify once I get to my shop tomorrow. Sorry about that guys.


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

Send me a text and I will send over more pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jastro324 said:


> Oops I believe you are right I will verify once I get to my shop tomorrow.


No problem and no need to verify...I can assure you it is.


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No problem and no need to verify...I can assure you it is.


Lol very good. Thank you sir!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a Carl Mast SwingWing.


I've never heard of that brand. Are they good?


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

jonniesmooth said:


> I've never heard of that brand. Are they good?


I have not had any issues with the plows at all on this truck. The back drag seems to be very well built and is strong.


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

Jastro324 said:


> 2001 chevy silverado 2500hd 4x4
> 
> condition: good
> cylinders: 8 cylinders
> ...


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

Jastro324 said:


> 2001 chevy silverado 2500hd 4x4
> 
> condition: good
> cylinders: 8 cylinders
> ...


Price has dropped to $9000


----------



## LoyBoy 1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Still available? Interested in trading a for a 2015 Victory cross country?


----------



## Jastro324 (Feb 25, 2020)

Still available. Im not to interested in trading for a bike.


----------

